# Dvorak's codas



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Do the often extended codas of Dvorak's chamber and orchestral works delight or annoy?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Depends on the work. Some of Dvorak's mature works can outstay their welcome, but for me the hits exceed the misses. The coda in the New World Symphony has become iconic, and for me the Cello Concerto is as well. Some of the less popular String Quartets have me impatiently tapping the floor wishing he would get on with it. I don't think that he was more long winded than most of his contemporaries, however


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Triplets said:


> Depends on the work. Some of Dvorak's mature works can outstay their welcome, but for me the hits exceed the misses. The coda in the New World Symphony has become iconic, and for me the Cello Concerto is as well. Some of the less popular String Quartets have me impatiently tapping the floor wishing he would get on with it. I don't think that he was more long winded than most of his contemporaries, however


I certainly agree that the New World pays its way but some of Dvorak's other symphonies and overtures have too much padding in the race to the finish. There was of course a reaction to this sort of thing later when works would end very abruptly and seem unsatisfying. I dunno which is worse.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Most people would agree with you. Dvorak was essentially a colorist who wrote beautiful melodies that were expertly orchestrated. He also had a great sense of rhythm. His ability to combine those two traits is what makes his music endearing but there is a lot of padding.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

.....and yet what some may identify as 'padding ' can also be one of the more attractive elements.......

the final movement of the 5th symphony could arguably be more concise and 'to the point' but to this listener the expansiveness and gradual development makes it one my favourite pieces by Dvorak!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> .....and yet what some may identify as 'padding ' can also be one of the more attractive elements.......
> 
> the final movement of the 5th symphony could arguably be more concise and 'to the point' but to this listener the expansiveness and gradual development makes it one my favourite pieces by Dvorak!


All in the eye of beholder, of course. Dvorak may not have been the best master of Sonata Allegro form, but he Is still one of my favorite Composers


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Triplets said:


> All in the eye of beholder, of course. Dvorak may not have been the best master of Sonata Allegro form, but he Is still one of my favorite Composers


Mine too! All composers have stylistic quirks which may irritate to some extent, but Dvorak is such a lovable musician that his sometimes overblown endings are very easy to forgive.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

David Phillips said:


> Do the often extended codas of Dvorak's chamber and orchestral works delight or annoy?


The annoyance that is Dvorak isn't limited to his codas. It's everything he wrote! EVERYTHING I TELLS YA!

Again, just one annoyed listener's opinion.
-09


----------

